# $1500 budget for 75 gallon rimless tank(which I do not have)



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

could you help me with the shopping list(equipment, plants, tank, etc...)? Thanks!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Im sure there will be some ADA fans chiming in soon!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I hope so! I just love the look of that stuff!!!:-D


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmm with that type of budget I would consider getting a larger tank.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Elos.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

this is including shipping of rocks, driftwood, etc...

this is the whole dang thing.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I can show you what I am going for. I want it to look like this:


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/47606-adg-75-gal-featherfins-fantasy.html


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Thats a nice goal to start with. That is a very nice tank to try and duplicate.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

ya I really like the simplicity and composition of the layout!!!!:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

So did you decide on a tank yet?


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

I bet that thing cost more than $1500 to make xD That thing is beautiful though, and I wish you luck! 
The ADA 120P is $380, and about 65 gallons if you want to try that. Or you can ask Jeff what kind of tank Mike used, and his equipment too. I know he used AS though cause he stated that in the thread.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

orlando said:


> So did you decide on a tank yet?


Well actually orlando this is just to give me an idea of how much the setup will cost. I may set it up in the near future. 
but if I ever get tank I think I may get it locally, ADA, glasscages, etc... but the shipping from glasscages costs $400.00!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joetaff (Jun 27, 2007)

I did my 75 gallon for like under 500, so w/ 1500 your possibilities are almost endless!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

sweet!!!!!!!!! could I see your tank!?!?


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

I will tell all of you what I have so far: 75 gallon rimless aquarium($350), electronic 2-way co2 system($100-$150 homemade), AM Reactor($80), AS and PS substrate($215 shipped), DIY stand($200?), eheim filter($80), plants: Glossostigma elatinoides, Rotala nanjenshan, Rotala rotundifolia "green", Ludwigia brevipes, Ludwigia arcuata, Eusteralis Stellata, Roatal macrandra sp., and Blyxa japonica($200), fertilizers($40), and any good lighting fixture for under $200(help).


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Well now that we have this huge list, lets see some huge pics!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Not to disappoint you, Orlando, but this is just a list not a setup. I need more advice before I make a move.


sorry...


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

I would skip the AM reactor and go with a DIY PVC version instead; that'll save a good chunk (relatively speaking) of money for other items. If you didn't want to actually build it yourself I believe Rex Grigg sells pre-made for a reasonable price.

I would also go with a dual filter solution, especially if you were planning to heavily plant anytime in the future, the extra filtration and flow of say 2x2217 would be very helpful. I'm not sure which Eheim you were planning to use for $80, hopefully not an ECCO. While I love my ECCO, it is seriously weak on the flow rate and definitely not sufficient for a 65/75 gallon.

Remember to include the cost of a heater, unless you happen to live in a particularly tropical climate. I use a Hydor inline heater and definitely recommend it, adds about $40-50 to the budget.

I'm quite happy with my Orbit PC fixture, with adapters one can even use the coveted 55 watt 9325K straight pin bulbs. They do have a hanging kit available for the fixture too. It's certainly more cost effective, at least initially, than something like MH HQI or Tek T5 fixtures.

I never really budgeted much for plants when I was setting up my aquarium, you can find some good deals through the various swap/shop forums areas, or order directly from Asia to save tons of money. The fill with cheap stem plants method while your desired plants grow method has worked well for me.

Your fertilizer budget seems extremely high at $40, unless you were purchasing enough dry macros and liquid micros for at least a year in advance.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

what is the use of 2 filters instead of one big one? where do you order directly from Asia? and remember these are all rounded/estimated prices. I also like paying more sometimes for looks.


thanks

kakkoii


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm not aware of any "big" Eheim filter that goes for $80. In fact only the smallest ones 2213/ECCO 2232 are about that price; neither, even with two of them would be sufficient in the least. You need to completely disregard tank size ratings on filters when you have a planted tank. Two filters will provide redundancy, extra circulation which will be necessary in a planted aquarium, and an off-set cleaning schedule. An appropriately sized single filter like the Eheim Pro3 will cost twice that of 2X2217 "Classic" filters. The filtration and flow rates would otherwise be similar. 

I've ordered from Aqua Spot World, there weren't any American suppliers that had all the plants I wanted, I would have had to pay shipping numerous times. There are some complications to ordering internationally, mainly the time frame involves, so I suggest researching this firsthand.

I completely understand allowing aesthetics to play a role in the decision making process; however when it comes to something that is hidden at all times with your stand the aesthetics are not particularly important. It is, to me, nonsensical to pay for the AM reactor when one can be made for $20 or less that performs equally or better. The attractiveness or lack there of when it comes to a canister filter also fits in that mentality. My philosophy is to spend as much money as I need to when it matters, but if it doesn't matter (in the case of PVC in the stand) I'll save there, putting those savings into nicer things that I do see everyday.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

I agree, personally I would do a PVC reactor which is what I use with great success and put the extra money in the light budget. Trust me, if you want a nice heavily planted tank with nice bushy plants and lots of color get a NICE light. If I had the money I would have went with a nice T5 tech light. Get a nice 5 bulb or so and a few timers and you have a beautiful set up for lighting. Run 3 bulbs for a few hrs kick on all 5 for a while then back to 3 and then shut off the lights for the night. A friend did that on a 75 and his tank was amazing. He used the pvc inline reactor too by the way.

Also, I agree with the dual filter. Use one for the inline pvc reactor and one for the main filtration or inline heater that way you have extra flow and don't bog down your filtration with too many inline systems. That's just my 2cents though.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you both!!! I understand now that it is much more important to have a nice looking tank than nice products.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

You can have nice products too, just put the money where it matters most. Even if you have a lot of money to spend, why not save a few bucks on something that wont be seen and works well. Put the money on something else either for the tank or whatever you like 


Setting up the tank is just one step. Wait until you get into plants and trying to scape. That can be time consuming and rack up a few bucks in itself


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Where did you get your rimless tank and what kind is it?


----------



## It's Me (Jan 14, 2008)

I also have the same goal as you. However I have not been able to find a good rimless tank. What tank did you get?


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

Get an 80!

Eheim 2217's or XP3's

PC or T5 lighting

DIY lily pipes (save some money)

Fabricate your own ADA stand
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/31991-ada-120cm-journal-w-diy-stand.html

Those are my ideas


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

well haven't gotten it yet, but glasscages.com is the place I would buy it from.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

epicfish said:


> Elos.


HAHA...he said...

_equipment, plants, tank, etc...)? _

I don't think $1500 will buy the tank and stand.

ADA 120P $380
AquaSoil $156
Hydor Koralia 1 $35
Eheim 2028 $225
Hydor ETH 300 $40
50mm diffusor $20
Hydor CO2 or homemade $130
CO2 Tank $80

Shipping cannot be included in a budget and has to be outside cost 

Ut oh...I dont have enough left in the budget for ATI Powermodule...so you will have to settle for the TEK. and you will have to find a stand!


----------

